# 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor



## Dubstyled (Sep 27, 2005)

i got these codes on my 01 jetta 1.8t and my epc light came on and my gas pedal does nothing please help. I have a 3 inch ghl turboback exhaust, samco turbo inlet pipe and a greddy rs blowoff valve with recirculation kit

_Modified by Dubstyled at 8:36 AM 2-16-2007_


_Modified by Dubstyled at 8:39 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Dubstyled)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719
5) When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer.
6) When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them - both lines. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s).


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor ([email protected])*

Just ordered the throtle pedal assm. $92 with my discount http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hopfully this will fix it, I don't know what else it could be. It has to be the sensor on the pedal


----------



## Dubstyled (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*

Full code:
18039- Accelerator Position Sensor (G79): Signal too High 
P1631-35-00
18042- Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185): Signal too High
P1634-35-00
I did Basic settings group 060 test which said Adapt OK
Then I tried Basic settings group 063 and didn't get any response even from the new pedal.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Dubstyled)*

Do you have a manual or automatic transmission?


----------



## Dubstyled (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Theresias)*

Manual. And it's a 1.8T if I havn't meantioned that.
Car has a BOV and CIA


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Dubstyled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstyled* »_Manual.

Then why I are you trying to perform a basic setting for the kick down adaptation?

_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstyled* »_Car has a BOV and CIA

BOV?
CIA?


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Theresias)*

Blow off Valve and Cold Air Intake are mods
It's what the VAG-COM website says about the throttle body. It didn't say anything about auto only


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_It's what the VAG-COM website says about the throttle body. It didn't say anything about auto only

Where does it say meas. block 63? It does say 60!


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Theresias)*

Throttle Body
Prerequisites:
* Ignition ON
* Engine OFF
* System voltage at least 11.0 V.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 060
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
Wait until Field 4 shows "ADP. O.K.".
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
* Switch Ignition OFF.

[edit]
Kick Down
Prerequisites:
* Ignition ON
* Engine OFF
* System voltage at least 11.0 V.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 063
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
Press the pedal to the floor and hold it their for at least 2 seconds.
Observe Field 4, once the adaptation is successfully done it should show "ADP. O.K.".
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
* Switch Ignition OFF.
But anyway, the group 060 worked came up fine but it's definitly not. I think it's the TB


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*

New pedal and TB did nothing















Arn't those the only two componants in the system. Bentley shows no fuse or relays


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*


_Quote »_Arn't those the only two componants in the system.

Unless you count wires, connectors, and the ECU itself. 
-Uwe-


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Uwe)*

True, but wires are connected. I guess it could be the ECU


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_









Banging you head on a wall isn't going to help. Have you looked in measuring block 062? Connect up your VAG-COM. Turn the key on, don't start the motor. Go to measuring block 062. Click LOG. Slowly press the pedal all the way to the floor hold it there for a second, then slowly release it. Close the log file and post it.
-Uwe-


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Uwe)*

It didn't change very much. This is a brand new pedal assm from the dealer and a "new" throtle body
Marker 1 is when I started pushing, 2 is the bottom, 3 is back up top
Throttle Drive	Throttle Drive	Throttle Position	Accelerator Pedal
TIME	Angle Sensor 1	Angle Sensor 2	Sensor (G79)	Position Sensor 2
Marker	STAMP % % % %
0.26	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
0.57	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
0.87	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
1.17	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
1.47	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
1.77	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
2.07	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
2.38	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.8
2.68	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
2.98	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
3.28	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
3.58	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
3.89	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.8
4.19	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
1	4.49	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
4.79	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
5.09	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
5.39	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.8
5.7	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
6	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.8
6.3	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
6.6	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
6.9	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
7.2	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
7.51	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
7.81	14.1	85.5	98.4	98.4
8.11	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
8.41	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
8.71	14.1	85.9	99.2	98.8
9.01	14.1	85.9	99.2	98.8
9.32	14.1	85.9	99.2	98.8
9.62	14.1	85.5	99.2	98.8
9.92	14.1	85.9	99.2	98.8
10.22	14.1	85.5	99.2	98.8
10.52	14.1	85.5	99.2	98.8
10.82	14.1	85.9	99.6	98.8
11.13	14.1	85.9	99.6	98.8
11.43	14.1	85.5	99.2	98.8
2	11.73	14.1	85.9	99.6	98.8
12.03	14.1	85.5	99.6	98.8
12.33	14.1	85.9	99.6	98.8
12.63	14.1	85.5	99.2	98.8
12.94	14.1	85.5	99.2	98.8
13.24	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.8
13.54	14.1	85.5	99.2	98.8
13.84	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
14.14	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
14.44	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.8
14.75	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.8
15.05	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
3	15.35	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.8
15.65	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
15.95	14.1	85.5	98.8	98.4
16.25	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
16.56	14.1	85.9	98.4	98.4
16.86	14.1	85.5	98.4	98.4
17.16	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
17.46	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
17.76	14.1	85.9	98.8	98.4
18.06	14.1	85.5	98.4	98.4


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*

Then the ECU is not seeing you press the pedal. Why this is the case, I do not know. Does the old pedal assembly behave the same way?
-Uwe-


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Uwe)*

Yes, I would get the same response with the old pedal assmbly


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*

I don't understand what could have caused a short in the ECU.
He was driving down the road and it just happened in the middle of driving.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_Yes, I would get the same response with the old pedal assmbly

Then the problem is either with the ECU itself or with the wiring and connectors between the pedal assembly and the ECU.
-Uwe-


----------



## Dubstyled (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Uwe)*

swapped the ecu and it worked for a couple days then **** the bed again


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Dubstyled)*

My guess is a short in the wire. This is not gonna be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Dubstyled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstyled* »_Full code:
18039- Accelerator Position Sensor (G79): Signal too High 
P1631-35-00
18042- Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185): Signal too High
P1634-35-00
I did Basic settings group 060 test which said Adapt OK
Then I tried Basic settings group 063 and didn't get any response even from the new pedal. 


63 is for automatics only, its for the kickdown switch, so no need to concern yourself with that








FYI for you Andrew...EPC light will come on with the Pedal assembly, throttle body, ECM, brake light switch, and MAF, not just the first three.
ANYWHO to try to figure this one out a bit...I'll consult VW's lovely ELSAweb. At the DTC table this is what it lists to check in your case
P1631 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch -C- Circuit High ¨C Check the Throttle Position (TP) Sensor -G79-/Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 -G185-. Refer to ¡ú Chapter. 
Upper threshold > 4.82 V


P1634 Accelerator pedal position sensor 2 -G185 signal too high ¨C Check the Throttle Position (TP) Sensor -G79-/Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 -G185-. Refer to ¡ú Chapter. 
Upper threshold > 4.82 V
the upper threshold is what the voltage should be at its highest.
Jeff, I sent you a ton of info that should help figure this out for you.
basically when you check the wires, your just checking for continuity, making sure they dont have a break, or too much resistance. There is a connector between the two wires, its in the cowl, and should be near your windsheild wiper linkage, in a black box. it'll be the blue connector.
Terminal 1 on the pedal is terminal 2 on the connector
term 2 is term 3 "" 
term 3 is term 4 ""
term 4 is term 5 ""
term 5 is term 6 ""
term 6 is term 1""
check continuity between those first, then from that to the ECM, then connect the connector and check the whole deal. and of course check the connector for damage to the pins or whatnot.
if any of the wires have excessive resistance (over 1.5ohms for the whole circuit) time to start tracing down wires. If they are all good then theres a slightly deeper issue and we'll figure it out when we get that far.
for now, you should have your hands full. If you and andrew don't have the time to do it soon, maybe the saturday before the Dustoff I'll come down and check it out for ya.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (JZProwler)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Mr. Zick. Hopfully I'll get a chance to do this soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Mr. Zych. Hopfully I'll get a chance to do this soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fixed my name for ya, and anytime







just let me know if you guys want me to come down on saturday or sunday.
FYI too. I asked EVERYONE at my work, and no one, even the guys here since CIS and when the GTI first came out, and no one has really seen the sensors in the pedals go bad. One old audi tech did say that he used to see the wires get messed up once in a while on the A4's, so I bet thats where your issue really is. Just check what I sent you and posted, and hopefully we can figure this biotch out.
It's like I'm at work all the time...or is it like play since I love it all so much


----------



## Dubstyled (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (JZProwler)*

effin o2 sensors


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (Dubstyled)*

Haha, yup.
Just so some people know what went on, I took a ride to check out Jeff's car (Dubstyled) Found that the wiring for the Pedal Position Sensors was just dandy from the connector at the pedal to the ECM. But once plugged into the ECM there was a short to ground. Okay...great, ECM is fried, but why. Damn o2 wires were dragging and were shorted. Replaced both O2s, ECM, coded it up and we were good to go. We ran into someone at the Dust-off this past weekend that had also fried their ECM because of o2 wires shorted, so we're pretty certain that thats the overall cause.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (JZProwler)*

Not just someone but the man, the myth, the legend, Mr J. Buttero
So he's been running it for a few days now with no problems. Guess it was the O2 sensors causing this mishap. Thank you everyone for all your help, now I know way to much about DBW


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: 18039 and 18042 accelorator position sensor (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_Not just someone but the man, the myth, the legend, Mr J. Buttero


----------

